# I added the first time the workhorse... Canon´s RF 70-200mm L IS USM: Stellar Performer.....



## JoFT (Dec 1, 2019)

*Why?*
Normally I refused to have "the holy trinity". I want to be different, having more options and to be able to break the barriers of the gold standard of this industry. That's why I have Zeiss lenses which not everybody has and why I love to shoot with f1.4 glass - or even faster.

The R-mount changed the game. The RF holy trinity is quite compact and has features no other system is offering today:

the ultra wide 15-35mm is the first ultra wide zoom in f2.8 with optical image stabilization (OIS) (Tamron has OIS, but it is 15-3mm)
the standard 24-70mm is the first lens with OIS from a camera manufacturer (Tamron has one, too)
the 70-200 is by fare the most compact and lightest 70-200mm lens on the market.
I decided to be different it makes sense to have the ultra wide as well as the tele zoom. And the 50mm f1.2 as a very fast lens in between...

Meanwhile my trinity is complete - and I am pretty happy...




The Canon EOS R with the 70-200 mm on the left and the 15-35mm on the right.....

This is the maximum performance I can carry inside of my business backpack... including a flash and a transmitter, battery charger, spare battery remote release....

I wrote a complete review about the lense Here.

*Verdict: Stellar Performer*
I never wanted the holy trinity. But even the EF 70-200 showed the limitation of the 20 year old 200mm lens... Especially the pop and the crispness of the lens...

So the RF 70-200 is a lens which comes with lot of potential for amazing shots. Especially the color rendition and the contrast is mind-blowing. The sharpness over the complex image circle is stunning. The OIS is delivering much more than I expected - and we can only wait until Canon comes out with in body stabilization.

The zoom lenses will not replace the really fast lenses... especially the f1.2 - f1.4 ones.... But its versatility is just great.

I bet: the combo of this performance of OIS and Canon´s engineering skills will become the new benchmark.
I cannot wait to take this lens into the wild to deliver more stunning images.... and they will come...


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## JoFT (Dec 12, 2019)

I wanted to add some photos from my recent trip to France....


BIF, something easy...








I do like how the lens performs against bright light....







Sharpness is something which is a really strength of the lens...




200mm, f22 and 1/25s handheld..... The OIS is the best I have seen ever.....




The bokehrendering is not bad at all.... (but 85mm prime might be softer in the bokeh even @ f2.8....


----------



## Dockland (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank You. 
It would be great with a comparison with the 70-200 f/2.8 III if anyone has the combo. (not that likely)


----------



## JoFT (Dec 17, 2019)

That's a bit sad.... my son in law had it.... and it got stolen....


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi Johannes!

Thank you for sharing your impressions with us.
Great to see, how much impressed and delighted you are.


----------



## navastronia (Dec 28, 2019)

JoFT said:


> View attachment 187789
> 
> 
> The bokehrendering is not bad at all.... (but 85mm prime might be softer in the bokeh even @ f2.8....



This turned out so well! Thanks for sharing - it's beautiful.


----------



## Optics Patent (Jan 1, 2020)

I sold all my Nikon and switched to Canon because of the RF 70-200. It handles like any sub-kilo pro mid-range or wide zoom.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 11, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> I sold all my Nikon and switched to Canon because of the RF 70-200. It handles like any sub-kilo pro mid-range or wide zoom.


Wise choice.... when I look into the size and weight of the Z-Mount equivalent....


----------

